# Useful Websites



## Nitin_Tyagi (May 15, 2006)

I feel that people always need to know about the websites which are very useful. Therefore i thought of dedicating a thread to the purpose. I Invite people to post the adresses of those websites which they find very useful but people should take care that

1.) The website should be a very useful website.

2.) The person who posts the adress of the website should take care that he himself has browsed it and found it to be really useful.

3.) The person should list the websites purpose and its usefulness in the particular field.

4.) I request that no address to any porn site should be given.

5.) The Format may be something like..
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Website for:-

Address/URL:-

It helped me for:-
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
you may add further information
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## amitgg (May 15, 2006)

Website for:- Ebooks

Address:-www.ebooksclub.org


----------



## sude (May 16, 2006)

lol nitin ji 
would you please clarify how a porn site can be useful to a person (in the correct sense of the word porn)?

-SUDE

>>this msg wud be deleted by me as soon as you read it>>
as i do not want any such questions in such a useful thread..


----------



## sude (May 16, 2006)

Website for:- Free Website Tools
Address:-www.bravenet.com

more to follow soon
-SUDE


----------



## nagarjun_424 (May 16, 2006)

www.hotscripts.com for some awesome source codes!


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 16, 2006)

www.experts-exchange.com
superb... ask anything, lots of members , always lots of people to help u out (paid)


----------



## saurabh.sauron (May 16, 2006)

*www.javafile.com
*www.javaboutique.com

both these sites are totally dedicated to java.


----------



## Nitin_Tyagi (May 17, 2006)

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________


			
				sude said:
			
		

> lol nitin ji
> would you please clarify how a porn site can be useful to a person (in the correct sense of the word porn)?
> -SUDE
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## aku (May 17, 2006)

*thinkdigit.com/forum   thatz where u r rit nw...


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 17, 2006)

www.something.com
www.purple.com
www.zombo.com
www.obmoz.com

ROFL


----------



## Nitin_Tyagi (May 29, 2006)

The pain in the neck Websites
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> www.something.com
> www.purple.com
> www.zombo.com
> www.obmoz.com
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
If these are the websites which seem useful to you the people who visit them would be pleased to give their views about the person who recommends these


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 29, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> www.something.com
> www.purple.com
> www.zombo.com
> www.obmoz.com
> ...


hey qwerty , I didnt expected this from you.all useless sites???


----------



## Actomik (May 29, 2006)

Site : *www.drupal.org

For : The Best CMS (Content Management System) On Earth !

Use : I use It To Run My Site & It's Been Voted The Best CMS Of 2006


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 29, 2006)

here is this 1 for Linux Questions *www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ 
*www.esnips.com for free upload of data for sharing


----------



## gary4gar (May 29, 2006)

scecify on which topic as i canput hundreds of links which all i a surfed


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 29, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> www.something.com
> www.purple.com
> www.zombo.com
> www.obmoz.com
> ...


Ugh! a senior member like u (QwertyManiac) posted such unusable links............I think it is not necessary for one to make posts if he is not interested.....


----------



## anandk (May 29, 2006)

the mother of tweak sites
*topsites.tweakxp.com/


----------



## aryayush (May 29, 2006)

Nitin_Tyagi said:
			
		

> sude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, Nitin_Tyagi. The guy, sude, did read your post, interpreted it correctly and made the right comment. It is you, however, who missed a trick here!
You posted that users should only submit links to useful sites and then you went ahead and told us not to post links to porn sites. sude wanted to ask you (quite correctly and with due respect, I may add), what made you think that people would post links to porn sites in a thread which was supposed to contain links to useful sites. Think about it seriously, doesn't it subtly convey that you think that porn sites can also be considered useful (so as to expressly bar the posting of such links)?
No offence meant!


----------



## linuxman (May 30, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> www.experts-exchange.com
> superb... ask anything, lots of members , always lots of people to help u out (paid)


I am a coldfusion expert there


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 30, 2006)

*www.dnsstuff.com/ all about u know about an IP address


----------



## din (May 30, 2006)

.
Category - US Visa / Immigration Help

*www.immihelp.com

Nice site, lot of info and not too much ads

.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 31, 2006)

*imageshack.us/
*www.tachypic.com/
For free image hosting


----------



## rahul_rks (Jun 1, 2006)

its a good thread.thanks for the link of hotscripts.com .its great.

here are few from me

www.planetsourcecode.com  (obviously most of you already know it)
For: C,C++,Java and many other programs source codes.

www.java2s.com
For:Similar to above site and having lots of source code programs.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jun 1, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> www.something.com
> www.purple.com
> www.zombo.com
> www.obmoz.com
> ...



LMAO!!
Great links. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ashfame (Jun 1, 2006)

PSU calculator
*www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp

credit goes to 
EDIT: deathvirus_me


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 1, 2006)

> :
> Originally Posted by QwertyManiac
> www.something.com
> www.purple.com
> ...


ROFL-indeed lol


----------



## sadiqbaig (Jun 2, 2006)

if you need premade scripts for your wapsites

download it from *wapscripts.net from cell fone


----------



## enigmatic.manas (Jun 2, 2006)

hey can anyone here help me in finding a website which allows you to download full english and hindi songs and that too free of cost.


----------



## webofunni (Jun 2, 2006)

www.boinc.ch - try it for ceating websites with PHP Mysql support .Its free and no adds


----------



## Nitin_Tyagi (Jun 2, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Well, Nitin_Tyagi. The guy, sude, did read your post, interpreted it correctly and made the right comment. It is you, however, who missed a trick here!
> You posted that users should only submit links to useful sites and then you went ahead and told us not to post links to porn sites. sude wanted to ask you (quite correctly and with due respect, I may add), what made you think that people would post links to porn sites in a thread which was supposed to contain links to useful sites. Think about it seriously, doesn't it subtly convey that you think that porn sites can also be considered useful (so as to expressly bar the posting of such links)?
> No offence meant!


 
This my dear friend aryayush is a proper way to ask someone why he put a comment like that and I would certainly give u the answer as to why I went ahead and mentioned that no link to a porn site should be given. The guy sude was putting more emphasis on pinpointing someone's mistakes rather than ask for the real reason.
It is because there are some websites which provide education on sex related issues and people term them as useful. But as there's no clear boundaryline between a website meant for education purpose and one which can offend people who visit them I thought it nessesery to request people not to provide links on this topic. That was the reason i mentioned it so that anyone who tries to visit a website through the recommendation of a forum member doesnt term us to be some irresponsible type of people.
And by the way thanks for ur politeness.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 3, 2006)

Some sites for buying hardware online
*www.theitdepot.com/
*www.indmall.com/categories.asp?cat=31&india=Computers__and__Peripherals
*www.andhraonline.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=11
*www.techmirchi.com/


----------



## enigmatic.manas (Jun 4, 2006)

hey nitin,sude & aryayush......what is wrong with u guys....this is a tech forum....not a place to fight....we the members of digit tech forum are one team....so plz guys maintain your cool....and stop fighting on small things


----------



## Hika zhimomi (Jun 4, 2006)

post edited tech_your_future
contains illegal links.
Hika please don't post links to warez sites. It's not allowed here. Read the FAQ


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 5, 2006)

@hikazhimomi illegal post dude .U started with all unwanted work......no cracks site or pronography please.............mods..r u there ......................................................................................................................


----------



## Nitin_Tyagi (Jun 19, 2006)

www.desktopia.com - free desktop wallpapers 
www.jokesgallery.com - good jokes
www.techtree.com - tech news and info
www.123greetings.com - free greetings
www.mutualfundsindia.com - news and info on MF's
---------------------------------------------------
[FONT=Verdana,]Q: What is the difference between a smart blonde and a UFO? 
A: There have been sightings of UFOs.[/FONT]
---------------------------------------------------
hope u guys are enjoying


----------



## Thor (Jun 19, 2006)

For the Techies
www.techrepublic.com
For those who wanna learn abt tech:

www.programmingtutorials.com
www.advancedscripts.com
www.functionx.com
A kewl online Bookmark Site :
 *del.icio.us     [ Got it from DIGIT MAG] 
A SITE where indians can lodge their Grievances abt govt. 
*darpg-grievance.nic.in/

Stock Market ? @
www.sensex.in
www.bseindia.com

Sites for downloading softwares :
*www.1000files.com
*www.allworldsoft.com
*www.brothersoft.com
*decentdownloads.x-istence.com
*www.download3000.com
*www.dl-c.com/ppc.html
*www.downloadtip.com
*www.download.com
*www.download-by.net
*downloads.zdnet.co.uk
*www.freeware-downloads.com
*www.freewarefiles.com
*www.freewarepro.com
*www.freshfolder.com
*www.freedownloadscentre.com
*www.fwnetwork.com
*home.comcast.net/~jonsachs
*www.lucersoft.com/freeware.php
*www.macosarchives.com
*www.net-matrix.com
*palmtops.about.com/od/freewaredownloads
*www.passtheshareware.com
*www.pctools.com
*www.safesite.com
*www.sharewareplaza.com
*www.shareup.com
*www.snapfiles.com
*www.snapfiles.com/topdownloads/fw_top100-1.html
*www.sofotex.com
*www.softwarearchives.com
*www.softpedia.com
*www.soft32.com
*www.softpile.com
*www.sunfreeware.com
*www.topqualityfreeware.com
*www.tomdownload.com
*www.tucows.com
*www.webattack.com
*www.webattack.com/Freeware/misctools/fwpopblock.shtml
*wettberg.home.texas.net/freeware.htm

Measure ur I.Q @
www.highiqsociety.org
www.iqtest.com
www.intelligencetest.com

Legal Advice @
*worldlawdirect.com

Tech Advice Free @ 
www.allexperts.com

Medical Advice :
www.webmd.com
www.myphysicians.com


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jun 20, 2006)

@ Thor dude It seems **** is lillegal link plz review it b4 mods

I have deleted the link cos it pointed to illegal site - tech_your_future


----------



## Thor (Jun 20, 2006)

@eagle_y2j  ...Thnks 4 pointing that out. I hv deleted the link. Sorry 4 any inconvenience.


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 10, 2007)

great thread....superb...except all the fights..


----------



## devilsmaster (Dec 10, 2007)

I have some sites for the PSP Games and PSP downloads.


----------



## icehot (Jan 9, 2008)

*www.100-downloads.com is a good freeware site


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 9, 2008)

Thor said:


> A kewl online Bookmark Site :
> *del.icio.us [ Got it from DIGIT MAG]


 
Whats ur id there buddy
i m *del.icio.us/whoispiyush


----------



## icehot (Jan 10, 2008)

www.portablefreeware.com is another good freeware site


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 10, 2008)

www.killsometime.com
Does exactly that.. helps you kill some time..!!

www.indiaplaza.in
www.futurebazaar.com
Reliable sites for online purchase..!


----------



## r2d2 (Jan 25, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/
Best encyclopedia out there

*www.gutenberg.org/
Large collection of free ebooks


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 25, 2008)

some shopping sites i have used(deliver in india and bank pay)

*gadget.in
*shopping.rediff.com/
*www.futurebazaar.com/  as said above
*www.homeshop18.com/


----------



## anand1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*www.torrentportal.com


----------



## krates (Jan 26, 2008)

Ausumn thread

some tech

geekpoint.net

cj.com


----------



## pritamonline (Feb 17, 2008)

*Stories*
*www.pritam.co.in/main.asp?cat=Stories   

*Jokes*
*www.pritam.co.in/main.asp?cat=Jokes

*Shayris*
*www.pritam.co.in/main.asp?cat=Shayris

*Astrology*
*www.pritam.co.in/astro.asp

Games, Recipes, Magic, Poems and many more stuff.


Pritam
www.pritam.co.in


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 18, 2008)

For designers
www.smashingmagazine.com


----------



## rondonn (Jun 17, 2008)

*newfreebooks.com Or Google "new free books"

These are new ebooks free to read and some can be downloaded. They are complete and in copyright ebooks. Fiction and nonfiction.

Also a "Leap Over Web Clutter" section that makes is so easy to do research or to look up just about anything. Very useful.


----------

